# Buy a Vamoots CR or keep my Lynskey Helix?????????



## ky3000

OK, I know this is the Moots board. I own a Psychlo-X that I love. I smile every time I ride it.
I'm on the fence about selling my Lynskey Helix and getting a Vamoots CR. I cannot keep both bikes. I would have to sell the Helix to get the Vamoots.
Please help.................


----------



## NealH

If you don't have the money then don't buy anything. The Helix is a fine bike. Keep it until you have enough easy money to buy a Moots. Ride it a while then decide if you want to sell the Helix or not.


----------



## ky3000

Thanks NealH. I know going from a Lynskey to a Moots isn't that much of a upgrade. I just need to control the chronic upgrade bug that I have irritating me. My eyes are so lustful for bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## NealH

The bug bites most everyone. I've found that holding off for a while, it gives me time to come to my senses. And if I can't, then I buy....if I don't have to sell something first.


----------



## minicoopal

sell the lynskey and buy the CR. that way you'll be smiling all the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## HigherGround

What are you expecting the Moots to do that the Lynskey doesn't do already?


----------



## King Arthur

HigherGround said:


> What are you expecting the Moots to do that the Lynskey doesn't do already?


Finished dealing the Moots dealer in Colorado and trying to get a custom Titanium frame for my spouse. This has been nothing but a hassle. The Dealer did not even know that Moots won't build a top tube smaller than 50.5 cm. If you are smaller like my spouse, ur out of luck. Bye, Bye Moots, you had ur chance.


----------



## darwinosx

King Arthur said:


> Finished dealing the Moots dealer in Colorado and trying to get a custom Titanium frame for my spouse. This has been nothing but a hassle. The Dealer did not even know that Moots won't build a top tube smaller than 50.5 cm. If you are smaller like my spouse, ur out of luck. Bye, Bye Moots, you had ur chance.


Sounds like the dealer was the problem not Moots.


----------

